# Just Got Commercial Insurance...



## uberdriver101

It was a whopping $100 extra every 6 months, please tell me why you guys aren't protecting yourselves?


----------



## cheerose

Was this with your current auto policy provider?


----------



## uberdriver101

cheerose said:


> Was this with your current auto policy provider?


Yes sir!


----------



## Kaz

Can you tell us who your policy is with? My understanding is, no one is offering affordable commercial policies for UBER drivers. Any info would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## LAuberX

uberdriver101 said:


> It was a whopping $100 extra every 6 months, please tell me why you guys aren't protecting yourselves?


What company?

What policy $ limits?


----------



## uberdriver101

Kaz said:


> Can you tell us who your policy is with? My understanding is, no one is offering affordable commercial policies for UBER drivers. Any info would be appreciated, thank you


I'm with USAA they're a military bank and a lot more affordable then the other companies I've checked out. But you've got to be some sort of Military to join (active duty, retired, dependent)!


----------



## cheerose

USAA is my insurance as well ... I'll have to contact them and check it out -- thanks for the info!


----------



## uberdriver101

LAuberX said:


> What company?
> 
> What policy $ limits?


USAA and bodily injury 30K per person & 60K per accident, property damage liability 15K per accident, collision and comprehensive $500 deductible.


----------



## uberdriver101

cheerose said:


> USAA is my insurance as well ... I'll have to contact them and check it out -- thanks for the info!


So you're good to go then, I put the rates up below your last comment.


----------



## iumichael

Many years ago (maybe 2006 or so), I was a part-time rural mail carrier. I had to use my personal vehicle and was paid mileage + hourly rate. My insurance company told me I needed commercial insurance to cover any accidents that might happen while delivering mail. It was not much extra, $10-$15/month maybe. I just didn't think this would be the same for carrying passengers. Maybe I'm wrong. Anyone know? In Indiana, with Farm Bureau insurance which is more reasonable than most insurance quotes I've gotten from State Farm and others. Maybe I should check into it, I just don't really want to say the words "rideshare" to my insurance agent.


----------



## LAuberX

uberdriver101 said:


> USAA and bodily injury 30K per person & 60K per accident, property damage liability 15K per accident, collision and comprehensive $500 deductible.


Those limits are way too low for comfort.
100/300 more like it for me in lawsuit crazy California


----------



## toi

And you told them this commercial insurance is for carrying passengers for profit , as in " livery" ?
There is no way its only a $100 more for that with minumum state required coverage policy. 
There's some info missing to your story


----------



## Droosk

uberdriver101 said:


> USAA and bodily injury 30K per person & 60K per accident, property damage liability 15K per accident, collision and comprehensive $500 deductible.


These numbers are WAY below legal levels for livery. Sorry, but you have not done anything special.


----------



## toi

Im guessing he got commercial insurance claiming he delivers pizza or flowers. Not actual people. 

OP if u got commercial insurance properly for what you are doing at the price level you claim it is as big as mankind landing on the moon you know.
Do explain how you got what ??


----------



## uberdriver101

LAuberX said:


> Those limits are way too low for comfort.
> 100/300 more like it for me in lawsuit crazy California


It works for me but I don't plan on doing Uber forever and its still a lot better than not having it!


----------



## uberdriver101

Droosk said:


> These numbers are WAY below legal levels for livery. Sorry, but you have not done anything special.


I'm telling you what they told me, don't kill the messenger. Also please tell me how having no coverage is better?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

iumichael said:


> Many years ago (maybe 2006 or so), I was a part-time rural mail carrier. I had to use my personal vehicle and was paid mileage + hourly rate. My insurance company told me I needed commercial insurance to cover any accidents that might happen while delivering mail. It was not much extra, $10-$15/month maybe. I just didn't think this would be the same for carrying passengers. Maybe I'm wrong. Anyone know? In Indiana, with Farm Bureau insurance which is more reasonable than most insurance quotes I've gotten from State Farm and others. Maybe I should check into it, I just don't really want to say the words "rideshare" to my insurance agent.


Mail delivery in a personal vehicle is covered under a personal policy. You aren't delivering mail for a fee, you're delivering it as part of your job. To say that a fee is involved would be like the post office holding your letters and saying they aren't delivering to your house unless you pay the driver $3.00. That's why pizza delivery is covered under most policies (high risk policies specifically include pizza delivery). The pizza delivery driver isn't being paid a fee to deliver the pizza, he/she is being paid an hourly rate whether they drop off 0 pizzas or 5.

Anyway, back on topic. I'm having a hard time believing that any insurer would write commercial insurance for a transportation provider and such low limits. I'll gladly admit I'm wrong if they are, but that's very low for any commercial policy.


----------



## cheerose

Just got off the phone with USAA. From the general auto policy folks, they transferred me to a specific agent.
Per this agent, USAA does not offer any sort of rider or commercial insurance for ride share business.

They did give me another company that could either a) provide a policy or b) offer other options... called Car Pro Insurance (www.piconline.com)

It's possible that they offered this option because of previous accidents/claims that I've had in the past on my auto policy (none in several years), but I am not 100% certain about that.
Not trying to kill the messenger either ... just relaying what I was told.

For what it's worth; my current car policy is 100/300, 100 property damage, $1K deductible
I did specifically say that it was for Uber and/or Lyft; and also that it was for extra cash and not necessarily for full time (despite currently being unemployed)


----------



## uberdriver101

toi said:


> And you told them this commercial insurance is for carrying passengers for profit , as in " livery" ?
> There is no way its only a $100 more for that with minumum state required coverage policy.
> There's some info missing to your story


Yes dear I told them


----------



## uberdriver101

cheerose said:


> Just got off the phone with USAA. From the general auto policy folks, they transferred me to a specific agent.
> Per this agent, USAA does not offer any sort of rider or commercial insurance for ride share business.
> 
> They did give me another company that could either a) provide a policy or b) offer other options... called Car Pro Insurance (www.piconline.com)
> 
> It's possible that they offered this option because of previous accidents/claims that I've had in the past on my auto policy (none in several years), but I am not 100% certain about that.
> Not trying to kill the messenger either ... just relaying what I was told.
> 
> For what it's worth; my current car policy is 100/300, 100 property damage, $1K deductible
> I did specifically say that it was for Uber and/or Lyft; and also that it was for extra cash and not necessarily for full time (despite currently being unemployed)


Yeah I called USAA and got signed up but they did say it would be through a different company. I should've made that clear in an earlier post. I said USAA because that's who I called to get it set up!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Looking further, USAA doesn't even do commercial insurance. Any links you click about it on their website redirect to The Hartford, which is an entirely different company.


----------



## toi

uberdriver101 said:


> Yes dear I told them


And i'll take your word for it lol

You are claiming something impossible here. Just because you say so doesnt make me believe it.
Look at the post above yours just now.why is he not able to get it through usaa.
I am not buying any of your crap.


----------



## uberdriver101

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Looking further, USAA doesn't even do commercial insurance. Any links you click about it on their website redirect to The Hartford, which is an entirely different company.


I clarified this in an earlier post, I called USAA they set me up through a diff company.


----------



## uberdriver101

toi said:


> And i'll take your word for it lol
> 
> You are claiming something impossible here. Just because you say so doesnt make me believe it.
> Look at the post above yours just now.why is he not able to grt it through usaa.
> I clarified this in a later post dear, I called USAA they set me up through diff company dear


----------



## toi

uberdriver101 said:


> I clarified this in an earlier post, I called USAA they set me up through a diff company.


Again your price is still impossible with state required coverage policy.
You'll think you are covered and waste money on a policy which wont cover you in a bad incident.
You'll be wasting money


----------



## uberdriver101

toi said:


> Again your price is still impossible with state required coverage policy.
> You'll think you are covered and waste money on a policy which wont cover you in a bad incident.
> You'll be wasting money


Ok dear


----------



## ReviTULize

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Looking further, USAA doesn't even do commercial insurance. Any links you click about it on their website redirect to The Hartford, which is an entirely different company.


I have USAA. Hands down, the best insurance company out there. They will send you to 3rd party with some things, but you still get their discounted rates.


----------



## cheerose

Additional follow-up ... I contacted the livery insurance company that USAA gave to me (Car Pro) and they stated that the biggest issue that I have is that "it will not permit mixed usage the vehicle would need to be used exclusively in livery operations. There isn’t a personal or commercial policy that will allow mixed usage. "

I didn't even think about that... but is that something that you all have found as well?


----------



## scrurbscrud

uberdriver101 said:


> I'm with USAA they're a military bank and a lot more affordable then the other companies I've checked out. But you've got to be some sort of Military to join (active duty, retired, dependent)!


That is just incredible for both availability and price. Congrats! I know you will drive and sleep with a better state of mind.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uberdriver101 said:


> USAA and bodily injury 30K per person & 60K per accident, property damage liability 15K per accident, collision and comprehensive $500 deductible.


For the record those are incredibly low limits (other than the deductible), which may also explain the price, but it's still better than nothing. I could have throttled my cost down about 20% by going to state mandated minimums for livery.


----------



## jakob

In California you need a coverage for 750k for commercial insurance and it costs about 4+k a year and about a 1k for the paperwork and licensing


----------



## scrurbscrud

cheerose said:


> Additional follow-up ... I contacted the livery insurance company that USAA gave to me (Car Pro) and they stated that the biggest issue that I have is that "it will not permit mixed usage the vehicle would need to be used exclusively in livery operations. There isn't a personal or commercial policy that will allow mixed usage. "
> 
> I didn't even think about that... but is that something that you all have found as well?


Kind of the opposite situation from the other side of the equation. I heard that may be an issue from a couple of other drivers as well. Didn't run into that one myself. I was advised that letting others drive my vehicle other than my wife and I could be trouble though.


----------



## Berliner

uberdriver101 said:


> USAA and bodily injury 30K per person


Who pays the second day in hospital????

In Germany the min. coverage for bodily injury is € 7.500.000,- , thats about $ 9.400.000,-.


----------



## SCdave

iumichael said:


> Many years ago (maybe 2006 or so), I was a part-time rural mail carrier. I had to use my personal vehicle and was paid mileage + hourly rate. My insurance company told me I needed commercial insurance to cover any accidents that might happen while delivering mail. It was not much extra, $10-$15/month maybe. I just didn't think this would be the same for carrying passengers. Maybe I'm wrong. Anyone know? In Indiana, with Farm Bureau insurance which is more reasonable than most insurance quotes I've gotten from State Farm and others. Maybe I should check into it, I just don't really want to say the words "rideshare" to my insurance agent.


Just call your Insurance Company's 800 number "looking for" insurance. Don't say you are with them but looking for insurance. If paranoid, use a different phone or call block your phone/caller ID before calling. Give your first name if you want but, of course, not your last name.


----------



## Guest

When I looked about a month ago I was told there are currently no hybrid commercial/presonal policys available to the general public. 

If anyone has found one that non military affiliated people can have please post it


----------



## SCdave

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I have Commercial insurance specifically for Uber.
> 
> How did I get it? I contacted an insurance broker, let him know the terms I was looking for and he found an underwriter. Most companies won't write for rideshareing, but I found one that will National General. Btw its a 1.5 mil Single limit policy and I pay around 2900 for it a year
> 
> To get the right kind of insurance you need to find out what the requirements are for the city/airport etc your looking to drive at and then contact a broker and have them find you something that meets those requirements.


Please clarify, is this a hybrid policy that covers your UberX vehicle for both private use and commercial? Or is it a commercial policy that National General provides and understands that the vehicle is also being used for private use and you have a separate private use insurance policy for.

Thanks


----------



## SCdave

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No it is NOT a hybrid policy I spoke with a broker and he looked and looked, but could only find one Carrier willing to write a 1.5 million single policy for Uber drivers. Here's the catch..I can only use it for Uber.
> 
> I have a separate personal policy.
> 
> Trust me whencarriers offer hybrid insurance to rideshare drivers I'll be the first one in line to get it!


Thanks. Almost got it. But...do you drive one car with two separate policies? If so, will the Commercial Policy payout since most stipulate that the vehicle must be only for commercial use to have commercial insurance coverage?


----------



## MKEUber

Why get a policy when Uber already has one? Or don't they cover you in your area?


----------



## UberSonic

Hmm, I have a National General policy now for personal. GM Employee discounted policy.  Will have to keep them in mind for the future if I decide to upgrade my vehicle and go Black (they just RAISED the price of Black service here, so a strong incentive). Nice to know they offer rideshare compatible commercial insurance.


----------



## ReviTULize

SCdave said:


> Just call your Insurance Company's 800 number "looking for" insurance. Don't say you are with them but looking for insurance. If paranoid, use a different phone or call block your phone/caller ID before calling. Give your first name if you want but, of course, not your last name.


Most will have call block systems. My phone # is blocked by default from my company and some companies can recognize it. Use someones phone! !!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Insurance to carry passengers for money is $6,000 a year. You do not have that. You have something, but it is not insurance to carry passengers for money. If we were insured for this, Uber’s business model collapses in ten minutes. Look at Lyft’s accident up in Sacramento, if you’re curious why it costs this much. Passenger killed, driver not. I’m sure there’s plenty of blame to go around, and tens of millions of dollars to be sued for if the family believes the driver or Lyft is to blame. Which they could well be. Major injuries are paid for in the millions, wrongful deaths in the tens of millions.

You can complain about “litigiousness”, but in this society we pay for what we break.


----------



## SDUberdriver

_I have commercial insurance. I also have my TCP and Airport Permits. I drove for about a year with just my personal insurance. Being a former limousine company owner,and being in the livery business for the 17 years,I knew having commercial insurance was the only way to go._


----------



## Tx rides

cheerose said:


> Additional follow-up ... I contacted the livery insurance company that USAA gave to me (Car Pro) and they stated that the biggest issue that I have is that "it will not permit mixed usage the vehicle would need to be used exclusively in livery operations. There isn't a personal or commercial policy that will allow mixed usage. "
> 
> I didn't even think about that... but is that something that you all have found as well?


I think that is what @scrurbscrud was talking about when he learned they would only cover full-time drivers


----------



## SDUberdriver

_I am only part time. But do well enough to cover my expenses. Being able to pick up at the airport is a huge advantage._


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> I think that is what @scrurbscrud was talking about when he learned they would only cover full-time drivers


I believe that the insurance industry can provide any shopper with adequate coverage. Just depends on how well ya shop.

And stated prior, IF I was only driving part time, wanted the insurance (drivers who don't are ignorant and don't belong in the road imho) and could justify the costs, then I would state I'm a full timer regardless to get coverage. Better that lie than the alternative lies that drivers currently employ. That doesn't MEAN that the proper insurance won't cover 'some' personal use, if required. Not saying every part timer could stand to that scrutiny, but whatever. I write off every legitimate mile and never do personal, but want it covered 'if' I do. If I 'did' get into an accident on personal miles I can assure you it was the first time I did it.

Drivers who can't find insurance either can't justify the cost (a reasonable conclusion in light of the piss poor X pay) because they don't drive enough part time to justify it or they just don't want to or are forced not to have it for financial reasons. I have enough financial reasons to have it.

I won't play games with my financial life i.e. hide, lie, coverup, hope to not get caught. Any business that involves that kind of activity is NOT worth being involved in for a minute.


----------



## SDUberdriver

_For me Uber is my business. I have my TCP permit,airport permit. I am basically a livery company . Following all the rules and regulations a limo company in CA has to follow. its not a game when you are transporting people for pay. Should an accident occur,I have peace of mind ._


----------



## IbedrivinUX

So who is everyone insured with that has commercial insurance? Talked to one here in my market and they wanted 14000 a year and another said, He only has 6-7 left that started up when Uber came to town and is down to those and where they renew they may drop it too... He said until Uber changes it model that it is impossible to insure with so many on again off agains!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

I wonder if this Car Pro would cover someone in Say California, Arizona, Nevada Colorado or Texas?


----------



## Frank Martin

Talked to my State Farm agent about me being an Uber driver. I told her I wasn't sure if I wanted to do it full time or part time, but she said she would put my vehicle on business insurance since that's what they have to do when giving a client a ride in their own personal vehicles. Hopefully, the cops here will accept it when I get pulled over.


----------



## dsimms

cheerose said:


> Just got off the phone with USAA. From the general auto policy folks, they transferred me to a specific agent.
> Per this agent, USAA does not offer any sort of rider or commercial insurance for ride share business.
> 
> They did give me another company that could either a) provide a policy or b) offer other options...
> 
> It's possible that they offered this option because of previous accidents/claims that I've had in the past on my auto policy (none in several years), but I am not 100% certain about that.
> Not trying to kill the messenger either ... just relaying what I was told.
> 
> For what it's worth; my current car policy is 100/300, 100 property damage, $1K deductible
> I did specifically say that it was for Uber and/or Lyft; and also that it was for extra cash and not necessarily for full time (despite currently being unemployed)


100/300/100 is a standard full coverage, for personal, work, etc...
If you should get into an accident, and you need to call on that policy,
the moment they find out you are "rideshare" then the policy instantly
becomes a piece of paper to toss in the trash; You will not be covered....

and it does not matter what they tell you on the phone, if they
say you are covered, then read your contract/policy, if that is
not listed, or says you are covered for "rideshare" then you are not covered, period.


----------



## dsimms

Frank Martin said:


> Talked to my State Farm agent about me being an Uber driver. I told her I wasn't sure if I wanted to do it full time or part time, but she said she would put my vehicle on business insurance since that's what they have to do when giving a client a ride in their own personal vehicles. Hopefully, the cops here will accept it when I get pulled over.


That is funny, I just recently got an email back from state farm saying that they offer
no such policy, and he went onto say most other insurance companies do not offer it either..
If you are in doubt, then tell your agent to send you the updated policy, see for yourself.

The cop will only verify that your insurance is active, that is all he can do...
If your insurance is worthless, then all that may play out in court....



> Hopefully, the cops here will accept it when I get pulled over.


An honest person already knows his/her future....


----------



## IbedrivinUX

So where is the beef? Or should I say where is the real insurance? I want to be sure my wife and kids get a huge sum when I have a rider in the car and we are exhumed!!!!


----------



## dsimms

IbedrivinUX said:


> So where is the beef? Or should I say where is the real insurance? I want to be sure my wife and kids get a huge sum when I have a rider in the car and we are exhumed!!!!


The insurance is real, but most carriers will not honor the insurance when they find out
that the driver is using his car for commercial purposes ie: uber, lyft, etc....If the other guy
hits you, and it is his fault, and he has valid insurance, then you are fine, but if he is a uber driver...
then both of you will be screwed, as your insurance maybe invalid....

Its not rocket science...


----------



## IbedrivinUX

dsimms said:


> The insurance is real, but most carriers will not honor the insurance when they find out
> that the driver is using his car for commercial purposes ie: uber, lyft, etc....If the other guy
> hits you, and it is his fault, and he has valid insurance, then you are fine, but if he is a uber driver...
> then both of you will be screwed, as your insurance maybe invalid....
> 
> Its not rocket science...


OK Einstein, I have read that at least 100 times in this forum, I think my question was directed at the OP, but Thank You for your input.


----------



## dsimms

IbedrivinUX said:


> OK Einstein, I have read that at least 100 times in this forum, I think my question was directed at the OP, but Thank You for your input.


The OP lied, or the OP did not understand what he/she was getting.

You want to know what everyone else is looking for, right?

Where can I get insurance that will cover my *commerical* needs
as a uber, or lyft driver....

I am not trying to be Einstein or a smart ass, but as a single
driver, the insurance you are looking for does not exist, and if it
did, your rates would be so ungodly high that it would not even matter
because you would lose money every time you started your car....


----------



## Older Chauffeur

IbedrivinUX said:


> So where is the beef? Or should I say where is the real insurance? I want to be sure my wife and kids get a huge sum when I have a rider in the car and we are exhumed!!!!


"Exhumed?" As in having your remains disinterred? Just wondering.


----------



## dsimms

Older Chauffeur said:


> "Exhumed?" As in having your remains disinterred? Just wondering.


Rider and his remains are exhumed from the crash...

He wants to make sure his family are covered in the
event of his death....

my answer:
Get a huge life insurance policy....

(make sure she does not cash in, until the lawsuit or
settlement has been completed)

As if the fault is his, then the other party will sue whom-ever
has big money, uber driver, uber, and they would certainly
have right to sue, and they would if good money is there to be taken...

and it probably would not matter, a good atty can smell
money no matter what if they do their jobs right; however, the
biggest suit will rest with uber itself as they have big money...


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Odd use of the word, since it means digging up buried remains from the ground.


----------



## dsimms

SDUberdriver said:


> _For me Uber is my business. I have my TCP permit,airport permit. I am basically a livery company . Following all the rules and regulations a limo company in CA has to follow. its not a game when you are transporting people for pay. Should an accident occur,I have peace of mind ._


Do you really?
If the accident is your fault, then your rates will skyrocket, or your policy will be cancelled.
If if a death should occur, then most likely you lose everything, and go to prison, and just so
your know, even if you are LLC, that does not protect you (personally) if you are found liable....

You maybe livery, but you are also not in the same category either....
a limo service does not compare to using personal auto for commercial purposes...


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Wow! I didn't know a comment would bring such contrast! I will remember that!


----------



## IbedrivinUX

dsimms said:


> The OP lied, or the OP did not understand what he/she was getting.
> 
> You want to know what everyone else is looking for, right?
> 
> Where can I get insurance that will cover my *commerical* needs
> as a uber, or lyft driver....
> 
> I am not trying to be Einstein or a smart ass, but as a single
> driver, the insurance you are looking for does not exist, and if it
> did, your rates would be so ungodly high that it would not even matter
> because you would lose money every time you started your car....


How do you know that this kind of Insurance does not exist? We just have not found it! Uber could insure us for a fee, but then we would be paying them to drive so never mind!


----------



## SDUberdriver

dsimms said:


> Do you really?
> If the accident is your fault, then your rates will skyrocket, or your policy will be cancelled.
> If if a death should occur, then most likely you lose everything, and go to prison, and just so
> your know, even if you are LLC, that does not protect you (personally) if you are found liable....
> 
> You maybe livery, but you are also not in the same category either....
> a limo service does not compare to using personal auto for commercial purposes...


C


----------



## SDUberdriver

dsimms said:


> Do you really?
> If the accident is your fault, then your rates will skyrocket, or your policy will be cancelled.
> If if a death should occur, then most likely you lose everything, and go to prison, and just so
> your know, even if you are LLC, that does not protect you (personally) if you are found liable....
> 
> You maybe livery, but you are also not in the same category either....
> a limo service does not compare to using personal auto for commercial purposes...


What do you mean I am not in the same category ? I am not using personal insurance. I have my TCP,I can accept pre arranged rides. When I am not Ubering,I have clients who book me via email or a phone call. Last time I checked,thats a livery. Same as any limo or sedan service. Also ,LLC does protect you.


----------



## hanging in there

uberdriver101 said:


> It was a whopping $100 extra every 6 months, please tell me why you guys aren't protecting yourselves?


Perhaps you are confusing "business" insurance with "commercial" insurance and think you are covered when in fact you may simply be pissing your extra $200/yr into the wind....

Please read my post about this in the "advice" section of this forum if you want more info.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uberdriver101 said:


> I'm telling you what they told me, don't kill the messenger. Also please tell me how having no coverage is better?


I'll give you obscurity credit by having business coverage, notwithstanding the probable NON applicability of same for driving for hire unless you saw it it writing one way or the other in the policy. The livery exclusion is more than likely still in the terms and conditions.


----------



## VSSteve

I called Car Pro... So whomever said they were covered... they definitely are not. They told me over the phone just now that they have no Companies that currently will underwrite a policy for Uber/Lyft activities.


----------



## Optimus Uber

cheerose said:


> Additional follow-up ... I contacted the livery insurance company that USAA gave to me (Car Pro) and they stated that the biggest issue that I have is that "it will not permit mixed usage the vehicle would need to be used exclusively in livery operations. There isn't a personal or commercial policy that will allow mixed usage. "
> 
> I didn't even think about that... but is that something that you all have found as well?


No problem, I will have my kids ping me when I pick them up from school. They can pay me to bring them home from school ;-)


----------



## IbedrivinUX

Optimus Uber said:


> No problem, I will have my kids ping me when I pick them up from school. They can pay me to bring them home from school ;-)


Good Idea. See the post just above yours! I think a class action law suit would take care of this, Uber would be made to cover us, sure they would charge us but that is better then not being covered....


----------



## VSSteve

I am working on getting real insurance for uber and Lyft for those outside of CA. Pretty much the only state with uber and lyft tnc coverage policies. Any other of the 49 and nothing yer exists.


----------



## HisShadowX

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Mail delivery in a personal vehicle is covered under a personal policy. You aren't delivering mail for a fee, you're delivering it as part of your job. To say that a fee is involved would be like the post office holding your letters and saying they aren't delivering to your house unless you pay the driver $3.00. That's why pizza delivery is covered under most policies (high risk policies specifically include pizza delivery). The pizza delivery driver isn't being paid a fee to deliver the pizza, he/she is being paid an hourly rate whether they drop off 0 pizzas or 5.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I'm having a hard time believing that any insurer would write commercial insurance for a transportation provider and such low limits. I'll gladly admit I'm wrong if they are, but that's very low for any commercial policy.


As someone who has worked in claims for one of the major companies for insurance anything business related is commerical. Half the time the tower will tip us off asking for a GOA informing us the material in your vehicle and he gets paid just for going.

We had a mail delivery guy and a newspaper guy who got into an accident or needing tows. Most people forget towers are not cabs they get paid by the insurance company if they pick you up or not and the towers are paid hourly so less work for him meaning he will report you in a heart beat


----------



## IbedrivinUX

VSSteve said:


> I am working on getting real insurance for uber and Lyft for those outside of CA. Pretty much the only state with uber and lyft tnc coverage policies. Any other of the 49 and nothing yer exists.


 What? Am I the only one having trouble figuring out what is being stated here?



HisShadowX said:


> Has someone who has worked in claims for one of the major companies for insurance anything business related is commerical. Half the time the tower will tip us off asking for a GOA informing us the material in your vehicle and he gets paid just for going.
> 
> We had a mail delivery guy and a newspaper guy who got into an accident or needing tows. Most people forget towers are not cabs they get paid by the insurance company if they pick you up or not and the towers are paid hourly so less work for him meaning he will report you in a heart beat


AGAIN What? Am I the only one having trouble figuring out what is being stated here?

Maybe my Dr. Spock Decoder ring just needs recharged but I can't figure out either of these post, I'm not being a smart axe or anything I just can't figure out if it is a typing issue or another word needs put in there or what? Thanks.


----------



## VSSteve

Outside of CA there is not one policy that will cover a driver for uberx or Lyft. 

I am currently working with a few insurance companies to help the rest of the USA drivers who are not in CA get commercial insurance for their UberX and Lyft driving.


----------



## Bart McCoy

VSSteve said:


> Outside of CA there is not one policy that will cover a driver for uberx or Lyft.
> 
> I am currently working with a few insurance companies to help the rest of the USA drivers who are not in CA get commercial insurance for their UberX and Lyft driving.


nobody wants to pay commerical insurance prices, especially folks that dont do this full time
however most people would probably consider paying a lil bit more for a hybrid policy


----------



## HisShadowX

IbedrivinUX said:


> AGAIN What? Am I the only one having trouble figuring out what is being stated here?
> 
> Maybe my Dr. Spock Decoder ring just needs recharged but I can't figure out either of these post, I'm not being a smart axe or anything I just can't figure out if it is a typing issue or another word needs put in there or what? Thanks.


Sure I can break it down.

A Tower tows a vehicle from point A to B. In the south the term that is used is "Wrecker"

A "GOA" is the industry term in the cab and towing industry as a "Gone on Arrival" let's say you ordered a cab or tow truck and something went wrong often a cab company will offer a cab driver a GOA payment.

A tow truck driver typically works with road side services and insurance companies even if you haven't called your insurance when your tow truck driver gathers your info he might call your insurance.

Most of the time the towing company will have a contract with the insurance or might receive a GOA payment for reporting a vehicle used for business purposes.

A vehicle loaded with news papers, business cards, and often times people are sure signs youve used your vehicle for commerical purposes which means an automatic denial of services and saves the insurance company money.

Many people have an misconception a Tow Truck driver or a tower gets paid per vehicle when he is more akin to a bus driver and gets paid hourly and will quickly report you in a heart beat if he notices your miss using your car and lying about it in your insurance cause reporting you means less work and his employer gets paid.

So getting into an accident and trying to hide what your doing or do not sign up for the correct commerical insurance can be a costly mistake.


----------



## IbedrivinUX

HisShadowX said:


> Sure I can break it down.
> 
> A Tower tows a vehicle from point A to B. In the south the term that is used is "Wrecker"
> 
> A "GOA" is the industry term in the cab and towing industry as a "Gone on Arrival" let's say you ordered a cab or tow truck and something went wrong often a cab company will offer a cab driver a GOA payment.
> 
> A tow truck driver typically works with road side services and insurance companies even if you haven't called your insurance when your tow truck driver gathers your info he might call your insurance.
> 
> Most of the time the towing company will have a contract with the insurance or might receive a GOA payment for reporting a vehicle used for business purposes.
> 
> A vehicle loaded with news papers, business cards, and often times people are sure signs youve used your vehicle for commerical purposes which means an automatic denial of services and saves the insurance company money.
> 
> Many people have an misconception a Tow Truck driver or a tower gets paid per vehicle when he is more akin to a bus driver and gets paid hourly and will quickly report you in a heart beat if he notices your miss using your car and lying about it in your insurance cause reporting you means less work and his employer gets paid.
> 
> So getting into an accident and trying to hide what your doing or do not sign up for the correct commerical insurance can be a costly mistake.


Got it! So the Tow company or Wrecker is paid by the Ins. Co. for reporting the Insured customer when they are using their car for gain or commercial means!I thought I knew what you were saying but breaking it down is much appreciated, Did you say you were no longer Ubering? If not then I can't say Uber on!


----------



## HisShadowX

IbedrivinUX said:


> Got it! So the Tow company or Wrecker is paid by the Ins. Co. for reporting the Insured customer when they are using their car for gain or commercial means!I thought I knew what you were saying but breaking it down is much appreciated, Did you say you were no longer Ubering? If not then I can't say Uber on!


Yeah I was a happy camper till they lowered the rates to

1.70 base
.20 a minute
.90 a mile


----------



## scrurbscrud

HisShadowX said:


> Yeah I was a happy camper till they lowered the rates to
> 
> 1.70 base
> .20 a minute
> .90 a mile


Chicago drivers are insane to drive for those rates.


----------



## haji

USAA don't offer commercial policy(livery insurance) what they did for you increased your liability limits. Commercial insurance for uberx in LA is about 3900.00 a year


----------



## scrurbscrud

haji said:


> USAA don't offer commercial policy(livery insurance) what they did for you increased your liability limits. Commercial insurance for uberx in LA is about 3900.00 a year


So you were able to locate some livery insurance?


----------



## haji

scrurbscrud said:


> So you were able to locate some livery insurance?


yes Zurich, Robert Moreno , clearside offer commercial insurance for uber x . I had commercial livery policy with Zurich for more than a year I can give you my contact if interested.


----------



## scrurbscrud

haji said:


> yes Zurich, Robert Moreno , clearside offer commercial insurance for uber x . I had commercial livery policy with Zurich for more than a year I can give you my contact if interested.


That's OK. We just hear a LOT of whiny drivers claiming they can't find any or that they are OK with their personal auto policies.

Nice work on the number of rides btw. That's an awesome amount of business! Didn't you recently quit Uber though?


----------



## haji

scrurbscrud said:


> That's OK. We just hear a LOT of whiny drivers claiming they can't find any or that they are OK with their personal auto policies.
> 
> Nice work on the number of rides btw. That's an awesome amount of business! Didn't you recently quit Uber though?


yes I don't drive anymore.


----------



## scrurbscrud

haji said:


> yes I don't drive anymore.


Yeah, ran the numbers IF all the trips were min. fare it would have been only about $14 grand to you over 16 months. ouch! I'm sure that wasn't the case but it is possible isn't it?


----------



## haji

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, ran the numbers IF all the trips were min. fare it would have been only about $14 grand to you over 16 months. ouch! I'm sure that wasn't the case but it is possible isn't it?


I made more when I started rates was 2.50 per mile plus min , and everyday I had at least one or 2 good trips ( 70.00 or 80.00 trips ) and of course less drivers. Saturdays I used to make about 380.00 gross) working 12-13 hrs shift.


----------



## scrurbscrud

haji said:


> I made more when I started rates was 2.50 per mile plus min , and everyday I had at least one or 2 good trips ( 70.00 or 80.00 trips ) and of course less drivers. Saturdays I used to make about 380.00 gross) working 12-13 hrs shift.


Hopefully you have found something better to do?


----------



## SDUberdriver

dsimms said:


> Do you really?
> If the accident is your fault, then your rates will skyrocket, or your policy will be cancelled.
> If if a death should occur, then most likely you lose everything, and go to prison, and just so
> your know, even if you are LLC, that does not protect you (personally) if you are found liable....
> 
> You maybe livery, but you are also not in the same category either....
> a limo service does not compare to using personal auto for commercial purposes...


My personal vehicle is no longer personal. Its a commercially registered vehicle under my company name. So therefore,I am in the same category as a limo company.


----------

